# Trip Blog and Pics



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Campers and RVers, when y'all go on a trip, post up and post pics as well and tell us about your trip and your route, where you stayed, what you saw, and what you did. Check out Hoosierpluggers post in TTMB on his trip to Maine, Virginia, and Tennessee. Sounded pretty cool. Even if it is an instate trip. Doesn't matter if you were primitive camping and hiking, or Boondocking/Dry Camping in an RV, or doing RV parks and State/National Parks. Tell us anything and everything about your trip and why you do or don't recommend something. You know, I have learned so much about my boat and how to take care of it, and fishing techniques from 2coolfishing. I still learn something new everyday.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*San Luis Pass Park 10/25-10/27, 2020*

This year we were run out of San Luis Pass Park twice due to Storms that caused surge at the park. This trip was a reschedule from September. Fishing was good and the park is very popular this time a year. San Luis Pass park is a Brazoria County Park, and they have really been doing a lot of upgrades this year. They repaved the fishing area where the lights are with a rock base and went over that with compressed select fill clay and over that with sand. Hauling your fish cart or driving the golf cart down to the fishing area just go a lot easier!. They have some new LED lights that are stronger than the other lights now too. We caught Specked Trout both nights. Most people were catching Mangrove Snapper, Sand Trout and some flounder. The fees are $43 a night for non Brazoria County residents, and I recommend A row, or B row pull throughs, or F Row. If you have a very small rig, the other interior back in rows are OK, but you may not be able to park your truck there if you are too long. The nearest convenience store is in Surfside unless you cross the bridge and pay the toll. (Bright Lite Bait and Store is closed down and for sale by the way, which is right outside entrance to SLPP) This place is great if you fish the lights, or fish the Surf (Beach Access 4 is down the road a few miles), and Live bait can be bought in Surfside. As of this weekend they should be dredging the channel to the boat ramp so launching your boat will be a lot easier. There is overflow parking if you bring your boat, but I recommend going during the week during the summer as the park is usually full on the weekends and overflow parking is slim pickings. The park staff is awesome and I know them by name and they know me now. They have a website with all the info. Check it out. The pics I have are A Row.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oops. I'll edit those pics. Normally I edit before.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope these come out right side up. I got a new phone and it works a little different than the old one.


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*Ouachita Forest Arkansas*

Iâ€™ll chime in on a recent trip. 10/24 â€" 10/30
Drove to the Ouachita Forest in Arkansas planning to do a overlanding/camping trip from Hot Springs north-west thru forest and 
circle back around south-east thru lower Wolf Pen Gap area then on home to Houston. Mainly dirt/gravel roads in F150 with buddy vehicle in Chevy 2500. 
Camped at Spring Lake first nite next to a stream flowing over rocks. Awesome. Ate Filet Migon for supper. 45 degree low overnite maybe. Next morning started to rain
so packed up and drove to Mt Magazine. Mountain covered in clouds and high winds could not see any overviews. Hit a motel for the nite.
Next day from Havana rode primitive route Larkspur Road. Really nice drive but was in clouds all day and misting rain. Made the best of it thou.
The next day we drove Poteau Mountain Road. It was mildly challenging because of the wet conditions. Some inclines were 4-wheel low
for me because of mud and slipping on rocks. Not to mention cliff drop off 4 feet from road side. 1/2 way thru the projected track my buddyâ€™s truck 
transfer case went south. We made it thru rest of trail with him just using momentum and luck on muddy inclines. If dry, only high clearance vehicle 
would be needed, probably not even 4x4. Now we were more selective on roads choices se we drove Skyline Drive thru Queen Wilhelmina State Park. 
Awesome area but still in the clouds. The next day weather broke so we drove back to Mt. Magazine and camped at their grounds. Had 1/2" thick hamburgers for supper. 
We were the only tent campers, everyone else was RVâ€™s. Never saw any of them out past dark, but it was 29 degree overnite. In morning, scrambled eggs, breakfast sausage and toast with jelly
on the Coleman stove. Hiked to Mt Magazine peak but was disappointed there was no lookout or vista at the top, just forest trees and a plaque. haha.
Finished day at Petit Jean State Park. Bear Cave, Rock House Cave and Turtle Back rocks are worth the stop. One more nite in forest and then head back home. I had Katie with me and all trails and parks were DOG FRIENDLY. She did great

Pictures:

Spring Lake area road
Bear Cave area (Petit Jean Park)
my Hilton tent
Mt Magazine Foliage
Misc creek
Clouds on Mt Magizine
House Rock Cave
Katie


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for posting that. Beautiful country!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

we did the Arkansas trip over spring break in the camper---Loved Petit Jean!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I want to go wheeling in Arkansas...and its all y'alls fault!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

Hookem- Please pm me. We just purchased a water front Rv park in Rockport, Texas. I’d love to get your input since you are passionate about RV traveling. The park is waterfront with a pier and lights, pool and a kayak launch. Thanks!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

texhost said:


> Hookem- Please pm me. We just purchased a water front Rv park in Rockport, Texas. Iâ€™d love to get your input since you are passionate about RV traveling. The park is waterfront with a pier and lights, pool and a kayak launch. Thanks!


PM done. Nice set up. Maybe we can make it out there next year.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

texhost what is the name of this park?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's Copano Bay RV Resort on Salt Lake.


----------

